# Running your dojo and training at another



## hilly1981 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, 

How many of you instruct at your own dojo/business, whilst training at another one? I am referring to those that teach and train in the same style. 

If you operate your own dojo and do train elsewhere as well, then how did you approach the instructor at the other dojo to request to train? 

I can only imagine that some instructors may not like the idea of you training there, as they may take your business as a threat to their own?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been running my own school for 20 years and I still train umder several instructors. I simply go to them amd say I need additional training to better myself in my art. I have always found that being humble and truthful is always the best policy.


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2010)

hilly1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many of you instruct at your own dojo/business, whilst training at another one? I am referring to those that teach and train in the same style.
> 
> ...


 
I train where I assist in teaching. I have no desire to go anywhere else.  How much confidence can it instill in new students when they discover one of their teachers attends some other school??


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 12, 2010)

Drac said:


> I train where I assist in teaching. I have no desire to go anywhere else.  How much confidence can it instill in new students when they discover one of their teachers attends some other school??


I train several times a year with various other instructors; I don't think my students have any doubt that I know what I am doing -- and am seeking more knowledge.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 12, 2010)

I do it. My teacher does it. Friends of mine who have schools do it. 

It's about the journey. Every step adds to what I carry with me from the journey so far.

I expect my students to do it one day for whatever their reason is. A single path is great & wholly admirable, but I like side tracking to get there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2010)

Actually I personally think you should go out and explore and learn from other people.  Like jks9199 I train with other instructors all the time and it has always been a tremendous experience and benefited me in many, many ways.  So go and train lose your belt and put on a white belt (if they were them) and enjoy!


----------



## Brian King (Apr 12, 2010)

If I understand the question in the OP, attending seminars or long distance training is not the issue discussed but rather teaching an art at one location while at the same time training in that very same art at a near by different location. If so, I think I fit your question hilly1981. I run a Systema program and at the same time attend another nearby Systema instructors classes whenever I can as a student (although obviously not all students are equal). I have been training longer in the art and have been an instructor longer than my friend, in fact at one time I was the teacher and he was the student, but now whenever we train together he is the instructor and I am the student unless we are just doing the work then we just both do the work (which is a lot of fun) 

How do we handle it? There can be and will be issues that come up. It requires that there be clear consistent constant honest communication. Fears explored and talked about go away. All relationships require that both benefit somehow and communication helps to bring to light different benefits. His understanding and movement are obviously are now both much deeper and better than my own and we have much different teaching styles and perspectives but both consider each other peers which really helps the relationship. We both understand that some of our students would rather train with the other instructor and have no problem with students training at one or the other or both locations. We have both recommended certain students to train with the other as it was a better fit between student and teacher. We have came to the conclusion that having a student with a deep understanding yet with different experiences and perspectives can bring a vitality and enrichment to the class that is a benefit to both the instructor and other students. Both instructors have to come to the understanding that some students might prefer the other. If an instructor really cares anything at all about the students they will be able to come to terms with this, and to tell you the truth hill1981 what comes around goes around. Building relationships is a good thing and will keep surprising you at the gifts that come from these relationships. The instructors that try to poach students- well as with the good so with the bad and what comes around goes around. 




> I can only imagine that some instructors may not like the idea of you training there, as they may take your business as a threat to their own?


 
If the other instructor is insecure then I wonder of the value of training at their school. I think that it is up to the visiting student/instructor' to help build the relationship so that the insecurity is addressed and dealt with. This means publically and constantly humbling yourself and admitting the value of training with the other to the other instructor and both of your students. When you share something with your students that you picked up while training with the other instructor let them know where you got it. If one of their students comes to you with a question refer them to their own instructor before answering their question. If one of their students is doing something that you would correct in your own school resist that urge until the relationship and trust is strong enough in the instructor/instructor/peer relationship. 

Summery- As an instructor running their own school while simultaneously training at another school of the same art can become a very rewarding relationship for both schools and instructors. It will require an honest look inside the motivations, goals and desires of both instructors and loads of communication but in my opinion it can be worth it.

Good luck with your training and hopefully both you and the other instructor will benefit and grow from training together.

Regards
Brian King


----------

